# Apagar/prender un aparato con un circuito de RF



## mabauti (Nov 11, 2006)

Me podrian decir de alguno bien sencillo y ultraconfiable? 8)


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 11, 2006)

un circuito de que??? debes ser mas completo en las explicaciones de lo que deseas hacer.


un saludo


----------



## VichoT (Nov 13, 2006)

Holas.mabauti.Porloke entendi kieresun mando a distancia mediante un cto de RF no es asi????

 ahora todo depende de cuantas funciones kieres para tu mando.. si es una sola es cto es simple y podria ser un simple oscilador con una llave de encendido... al encender este oscilador  este enviara una señal simple sin modular ke sera detectado por el receptor montado y sintonizado para este efecto......


si kieres mas funciones  tendrias ke comenzar a modular o buscarte algun cto especifico de control remoto...suerte...

BYE!


----------



## mabauti (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola Vicho:

tendras algun diagrama?


----------



## VichoT (Nov 14, 2006)

Holas.mabauti:Aun no nnos dices ke kieres exactamente solo puedo asumeir ke deseas una funcion si es asi buscate en este mismo foro  un transmisor de FM (Tb postte uno) y montalo el pulsador (funcion) lo pones en serie ala alimentacion gral asi cuando lo pulses el cto transmitira..

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Dic 3, 2006)

El otro día estaba viendo el emisor y receptor de una alarma de coche, es por demás de sencillo y tiene buen alcance.


----------



## sadiel (Dic 3, 2006)

hola amigos yo tengo 3 targetas de la que utilizaste para ese circuito pero lo que no entiendo es como funciona porque yo siempre tengo que hacer los canales con estaño para para poder usarla ejemplo si voy a conectar 8 led en para lelo tengo que hacer un canal con estaño y eso es un lio dime como hacerlo mas tarde porfavor ayuda


----------



## epoman (Feb 28, 2009)

Señores al igual que mabauti yo necesito un circuito de Rf para activar una alarma que al superar 10metros del recptor me entregue un dato logico. 

Esta es mi inquitud me gustaria que alguno de ustedes compañeros me pudiera colaborar.

Tengan en cuenta que vivo en colombia y que los circuitos integrados son muy escasos.

Gracias 

Edison.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2009)

Tenia pensado hacer un "ducumento" sobre este tema pero dado el nivel de perza(mia)

compra unos walki talkies( o boki tokis... como les dicen por aqui..jejej)

y ponle en la etepa de salida un deco de DTMF, ovbiamente eso es a uno(de ellos)...el receptor

y al otro el ponle un generador de DTMF(transmisor)

si solo necesitas un solo dato(binario), puedes usar un LM576, que sin no mal recuerdo es un decodificador de tono, 

o puedes usar tantos decodificadores necesites(en caso de no encontrar un cto DTMF)

el alcanze esta en funcion de la pontencia de los transceptores, si usas radios ( como CB, pero portatil....) el alcanze es mayor.

saludos


----------



## gort (Sep 30, 2011)

oigan y si solo Quiro encender y apagar un led con un boton a distancia que necesito?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 30, 2011)

No revivas muertos y usa el buscador, hay mucha info al respecto.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2011)

gort dijo:


> oigan y si solo Quiro encender y apagar un led con un boton a distancia que necesito?


 
cable largo .........................................................


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 1, 2011)

Jajaja buena idea XD


----------

